# Wordpress.com vs wordpress.org which is better?



## tradesource (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi,

We are about to start an e-commerce website,
the final decision was to use wordpress templates, as checked and noticed some reviews,
As mentioned that the website will be designed as blog style for interactivity and post products, affiliate links, tutorial videos etc, e-books etc, 
in most of reviews I noticed that wordpress.org is more flexible and customized, as well suitable for e-commerce, but it takes all management n fixing bugs and risks on head, 
is it possible to start with wordpress.com, then migrate it to the .org in future? in order to add on customized features? 
What is your opinion about this guys? anyone into this ?
As for (.org) it needs a paid hosting, any hosting that stable? and help with marketing tools to drive traffic too,,
any additional advises will be highly appreciated, thanks to all ..


----------



## EspressoBean (Feb 29, 2016)

The difference between the .com and .org is in the service, whether you want the software backend to be managed for you or you want to manage it yourself. As far as I understand, the software versions (including bug fixes and security updates) are the same between the .com and .org versions.

That being said I am sure you can migrate if need be.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Not 100% accurate advice from @Expressobean.

Wordpress.com is a managed service from Wordpress. It is very limited as the the themes and plugins you can use and it is not possible to transfer everything out of the managed service site, You only have access to the Wordpress backend and you do not have server access.

Wordpress.org is self-hosted. Meaning that you need your own webserver to run Wordpress on. You are not limited in the plugins and themes that you can run. You ahve full access to both the Wordpress backend and the server backend.

AFAIK you cannot run a shop plugin on ,com so your only choice is .org.


----------



## tradesource (Jan 25, 2017)

Thank you for the replies guys, 
is possible to start with .com , to shape up the main features, then migrate it to to be .org and buy the hosting server.
any good hosting one that you used before?


----------



## EspressoBean (Feb 29, 2016)

I recommend InMotion Hosting, I would just say set it up on the hosting server and configure as you need it then. I was not aware of the migration issues between .com and .org so I would say set it up on the hosting server.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

You need to start with .org and not attempt a migration. Choosing hosting is a tricky subject in its own right. How many visitors a month will your site have, how complex will your site be, do you want dedicated or shared server space, do you have sufficient technical expertise to manage the server etc etc. Once you have chosen a host and have your site up and running as it is in your control you have the ability to move your site to an alternative host should it be necessary without issue. Don't rely too much in the online hosting reviews as some of them are paid for by the various companies. Some of the companies to avoid IMHO are any of the EIC companies, GoDaddy & One&One, *NOTE THIS IS MY OPINION AND OTHERS MAY DISAGREE WITH IT.*


----------



## tradesource (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi Colin ,,,
I totally agree with you regarding the reviews,
nowadays, there are many apps and websites are paying for e-marketing companies to lead campaigns and recruits reviews for them, this is to make them rank in higher levels in google search etc, so it's just fabricated and paid reputation, but will look on what they provide, particularly the security and contact availability and how fast to solve the issues,


----------



## tradesource (Jan 25, 2017)

I would prefer to install a localhost on my PC, then design the website step by step before decide to upload it online, 
Any recommended localhost software that suitable for windows 7 ?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Desktopserver without a doubt. The free version will do you and it does a Wordpress install for you too. https://serverpress.com/get-desktopserver/


----------



## tradesource (Jan 25, 2017)

colinsp said:


> Desktopserver without a doubt. The free version will do you and it does a Wordpress install for you too. https://serverpress.com/get-desktopserver/


the free version installed, and logged in,, and then...? no where to go? just to watch the 1 mint clip and so on the same,
I did some search, probably swamp is the best option to go forward,,
thanks anyway,


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

I am surprised that you had problems I use it regularly without issue and so do others that I have recommended it to. If you have something that works then go with that.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Since you chose Wordpress, read up on security for it. It is way better to be prepared for it. Do not wait till disaster strikes and then trying to figure out which pieces of Wordpress or its plugins are the culprit. My web site is php based, and I see in my logs hackers testing it for existence of Wordpress on day 1.


----------



## EspressoBean (Feb 29, 2016)

Indeed, what lunarlander said is important for you to take into account. You want to look up articles on how to properly secure Wordpress.


----------



## tradesource (Jan 25, 2017)

First of all, thank you very much for the contribution and all comments,
I was trying to to install WAMP, faced some issues, fixed them, and now stuck at some trouble with the connection between the Internet Explorer browser and the localhost server,
I was trying to upload some screen shots to show u how it looks like, but can't attach any files, some error with the attaching here, 

However, is there any solution to get over with this? or any other ways to reset the default browser to be firefox, or chrome instead of IE, which i didnt select it to be, just was requested by WAMP during the installation, 
Thanks


----------



## EspressoBean (Feb 29, 2016)

I wouldn't use IE for anything, nor Edge.

I would prefer Chrome..

That being said we need more details as to what errors you get. But try using another browser.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

You can open any browser and just put localhost in the address field to connect to your server.


----------



## tradesource (Jan 25, 2017)

No, it didn't work, and it dosent work this way,
it need some specific settings,
However, I solved this already


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

tradesource said:


> However, is there any solution to get over with this? or any other ways to reset the default browser to be firefox, or chrome instead of IE, which i didnt select it to be, just was requested by WAMP during the installation,


In order to change your default browser, you can follow instructions in this link


----------



## tradesource (Jan 25, 2017)

lunarlander said:


> Since you chose Wordpress, read up on security for it. It is way better to be prepared for it. Do not wait till disaster strikes and then trying to figure out which pieces of Wordpress or its plugins are the culprit. My web site is php based, and I see in my logs hackers testing it for existence of Wordpress on day 1.


I agree that security is a major concern for everyone being online,
probably I didn't know how to use it, however, I will search if any youtube videos explain how to install this server with a step by step guide how to get in dept with it, and use the wordpress tools,
as I still a beginner here, there still more things to learn,


----------

